# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  My RPN Havoc Experience

## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

Hey all so i just finished up my cycle of RPN Havoc and am now onto my PCT. I gotta tell you I really loved the stuff. It was my first Pro hormone i have ever used and kept my own personal log while on it to track my gains. I will post the information i felt was necessary and really improved with me

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

Ok so I am 19 years old and have been lifting for about 5 years, pretty hardcore my last 2-3 years for football, I am now in college and realized i wanted to get back up to strength and gain some weight. So i started training hard again and after 3 months of solid training decided to start taking Havoc. I dosed it at 30 mg off the bat and kept through with it for 30 days. I had support supplements and took No Shotgun before my chest/tricepts day because i really wanted to get my bench back

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

Stats off the bat

Height 5'11 1/2
Weight 172-174
Bench before Havoc- 230
DB Bench- i used 60's for 3 sets of 8. 
Arnold Pressed 40's 3 sets of 8
Incline Curls- 25's 3 x8
Squats- 185 3x8

I guess those are the main ones ill really share with you. I did alot of different lifts to attack the muscles different ways this cycle so i wasnt really consistent in alot of my auxillaries

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

Day 1 of taking 30 mg havoc

Took my No shotgun before the lift felt pretty energetic

Benched today 3x8(175,185,185) felt pretty good getting that, i couldnt have gotten another rep on last set. 

Arnold Pressed- 40's 3x8
did some side and front raises with dumbells, various other shoulders and bi's.

Day 3 i lifted again. didnt take my NO supplement.
Squatted 3x5(195)
did calves and back exercises 

Day 4 i went in for some chest and tri's - took my No shotgun today
Felt Jacked going to the weightroom- couldnt wait to get in there.
Had huge pumps going- mixture of NO and Havoc i suppose
Benched 3x5 (185,210,215)- cant believe bench is already going up- excited about that
DB bench 3x8 (60, 65,65) also excited those went up
Then i did a bunch of tricept work and a couple more for chest

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

Took the next day off, i felt sore the day after for most of this cycle until the very end but i like feeling sore so oh well. 

Did some shoulders today
arnold pressed 3x8 (45, 55, 60) cant believe it those went up huge already.

All of my other shoulder/ bicepts were good pumps, fatigued my arms quickly because of the pumps but still had a good workout.

Went back in the gym a couple days later weighed in and i was 181. - couldnt believe that, first time in my life being over 180. So far i gained 6-8 lbs.

my squats went up 10 lbs that day too did 195 8 times for last set

good calf pumps too and the quads were alot stronger with my quad curls

the next day went in again for some chest/tris ( took No shotgun)

bench 3x5(205,225,235) holy sheeeet couldnt believe it bench has gone up so much already i was on cloud nine all day

DB benched and did 3x8 (60,65,70) another 5 lbs there very happy

rest of lifts good, arms swollen

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

Had to take like four days off, i was sick- i dont know if it was the havoc or college life of studying late or the cold but i couldnt make it in. 

weighed myself even after being sick and was 184 lbs. 16 days 10-12 lbs lovvved it

did shoulders and bi's good numbers too many to write but all my lifts are going up. most slow and steady but a good 5 lbs here and there

still sick so took another day off.

went in to gym took no shotgun before 

bench - warmed up with 135 then went for 185 as many times as i could
got it 16 times which is a PR of mine!!!! no spotter too so couldnt go for 17th(Maybe  :Smilie:  )
DB bench did 3x8 (65,65,75)

after workout my tricepts were swollen like a mofo. Already getting compliments on looking bigger too.

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

Day 23 weight- 186.3 

Bench 5,3,1 (225,245(PR), went for 275 almost had it but spotter had to grab it. thought i had it too. 

bicept workout got alot stronger today, added 5 lbs on the dumbells for all and 10 on preacher curl bar.

Other two workout days went well and then 5 days later back to chest/tris
(No Shotgun)
Bench 135 warm up 185 warm up(5) then went for 225 as many as i could
and got it 8 times which is another PR.

everything else was good gained alot in all my lifts. and then i was done with havoc

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

So I can truly say that Havoc did wonders for me. 

Gained 12-15 lbs of muscle- noticed alot of new back muscles and my lats. arms and pecks got fuller.

Diet was pooor towards the end. I blame it on college but im sure if i would have kept it going and not gotten sick 20 lbs or maybe a little more wouldnt have been out of the question. Gained huge on my bench around 40 lbs and gained alot of all of my others lifts.

No negative sides for me really. No lack of libido(I am young that might be why) No acne(maybe an increase in blackheads but not really noticable)

I did get back pumps but i took taurine for it and i think it helped. Calves would cramp in the day a little bit but nothing bad. Right at the end of it though i got a little dose of depression. Had a couple things went wrong that week but i stopped the cycle a couple days early to start PCT. Felt better after a couple days so that wasnt bad. 

I think that is all but i loved my cycle and will be doing on this summer most likely

----------


## No One Knows

Thanks for sharing.

Looks like you had some good gains.

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

yea bro thanks for all the help

----------


## TexasX

What does your PCT loook like? Sounds like you did great on on this stuff.

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

Im doing nolva and 6 oxo, yea my body reacted very well to this first cycle. My gains were more than i expected too

----------

